# Looking for my first Router Lift



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been playing around with a Hitachi M12V2 mounted to a Kreg table. i have been struggling to get the hieght adjusted; both correctly and consistently.

So I have purchased a used Porter Cable 75182 motor and i am now looking for a lift. I have been looking at 
INCRA Mast-R-Lift II Router Lift and the INCRA PRL-V2 Lift. Do you have any other recommendations in this price point? Which should I buy? Should i buy Incra's version or go with Jessem or Woodpecker? I have heard there are issues with the PRL-V2 Lift... that it is very stiff...is this true? Thanks for all the input.

Ed


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Ed . I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions for you , but the experts should be by soon 

I have the Porter Cable 75182 and the Incra V2 lift myself , but unfortunately I haven't used it yet.
I haven't heard about to many issues with that lift though , or I wouldn't have purchaced it .
I went all Incra after seeing some members using it here. Have a there top and there fence to , but as I mentioned, I have to build it yet


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't do a comparison, but I really like my Incra Mast-R-Lift. The magnetic inserts are very easy to change--a vote in favor of the Incra version. The Clean-Sweep version of the rings helps a lot, but I don't have enough vacuum to keep dado shavings from spitting out the front of the cut. The Jessem design has no lash, adjustments accurate (and easy).

I spent several years saying that the Bosch 1617 fixed base in a table functioned as a lift and that i'd probably never buy one. After my first project with the Jessem/Incra--I knew i'd been wrong. The Bosch is good--but this is a different level.

My experience only, your mileage may vary.
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Jessem and swear by it and the company....
both are outstanding...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ed3443 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been playing around with a Hitachi M12V2 mounted to a Kreg table. i have been struggling to get the hieght adjusted; both correctly and consistently.
> 
> ...


For a starter lift I don't think you can beat the Rockler Lift, Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I have one and they are made by jessem I think ,very well built, no plastic,all metal heavy Aluminum. Priced reasonable when you look at lifts almost 3 times the price. I also have the jessem Master lift and like it too, but it cost almost 3X as much and the Rockler does as good a job.
Herb


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I àm very happy with my Jessem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Ed. I have the M12V2 in my table and no issues with it. Under the base plate is a 14mm nut on the end of the threaded adjustment rod. I drilled a hole through my table plate to match it and use a speeder wrench and socket for adjustments. I'm having no problems so can you be more specific about your problems Ed? Also, did you remove the plunger springs? That might help too.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ed.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome Ed. I have the M12V2 in my table and no issues with it. Under the base plate is a 14mm nut on the end of the threaded adjustment rod. I drilled a hole through my table plate to match it and use a speeder wrench and socket for adjustments. I'm having no problems so can you be more specific about your problems Ed? Also, did you remove the plunger springs? That might help too.


I have had chronic issues with adjustment. I did removed the springs. The router does not seem to hold in the same position. the adjustment rod does not seem to work, or I am doing something wrong. The lever that adjusts height seems to allow the router to slip. It has been a problem since I have owned this router. If you have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought that might be it because I had trouble figuring out how that worked too and the manual is not clear. The lever beside the threaded rod operates a half nut. In one position it engages the nut against the threaded rod so that the rod can adjust height up and down. In the disengaged position the router is able to plunge. This feature is different from other plunge routers and is also different than the M12V which I also have one of. I think the reason it is designed that , at least in my opinion, is because this router was specifically designed to be able to be used in a table. If you remove the black plastic base plate you'll see that 14mm nut on the end of the threaded rod and you can use it for above the table adjustment and it works well. Try moving that lever one side to the other (by the threaded rod that is) one way should lock it on the rod and the other way should leave it free to go up and down by pushing on it.

If you are having trouble locking it in position once adjusted that's a different problem and quite simple also.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For pretty much the same cost as a lift, you can purchase the 3 1/4 hp Triton TRA001 router that has a built in lift. This will give you the ability to adjust bit height from above the table, but it will also be very robust. I had a Rockler lift at one time, but it had problems with slipping, so the bit would change height. Rockler published a fix, but it never worked well for me. I couldn't be happier with my Triton. 

If you'd like to see one in action, go to YouTube and look up cabinet making videos by Marc Sommerfeld. He sells premium bits and even the Triton, but he was a cabinet maker for years and you'll learn a lot about technique watching him. You won'd see it much but that is a Triton under that table. Here's a link to one video which will show many of his videos. Download and save them, they are really helpful. 




Here's a link to the router on Amazon. Sometimes you can find them on sale. https://www.amazon.com/Triton-TRA00...&qid=1487218944&sr=8-1&keywords=Triton+TRA001

Rockler carries the Triton and I think I saw on at Woodcraft as well. Google for a better price. Years ago Triton had some problems with their American distributor, but that is no longer an issue. 

You will need a mounting plate for the Triton, and I like this one because it has a twist lock insert ring, which makes changing bits a breeze. Sommerfeld has a similar twist lock ring on his table, so you can see the advantage. Here's the Amazon link for the plate which is pre drilled for the Triton: https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-Prs3034...&qid=1487218944&sr=8-4&keywords=Triton+TRA001.

Keep your smaller router for freehand work. I'm old and find the Triton is really too large for me to handle easily--it is really a high powered table machine.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for this advice. I will try that this weekend.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ed if you still have trouble get back to me and we'll keep working on it. Mine works well and using the speeder wrench and a socket I can run the router all the way up or down in probably 3 seconds so I can't imagine anyone wanting a lift with one of these. I just don't know what would be gained that I don't have and there's no reason why yours shouldn't work as well.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the Incra version of the PRL-V2 lift and I love it. Even though you are looking at it from Incra, the lift itself is made by Woodpecker, the plate is made to accept the magnetic Incra reducer rings. I am very happy with the lift, I will say I wasn't very happy with Incra's customer service. When I received the lift, none of the small accessories (set screws, and other small parts) were not in a sealed bag, but were loose in the box, with some parts missing. The bag that they should have been in wasn't even in the box, which gave me the impression the lift was a return and was merely sent back out as new. When I contacted their customer support on this, they were very rude in their response, and they would not exchange the lift. After going back and forth a few times, I did finally get the missing parts, a week later. However, I have had good experiences with Woodpecker, and would highly recommend ordering the lift from them. I personally won't buy from Incra again.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I am pleased with my jessem master lift II. I use it with a 2.25 hp router, but if I want to get a larger diameter, more hp router, the lift can be adjusted to fit any router without having to buy or add shims


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you tell me why you purchased the PRL-V2 over the master lift II or visa-versa? Would you do it again? Thank you


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got the PRV-II. After 5-6 years of use, and pushing just about anything over it, I'd buy another is a heartbeat..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MikeMa said:


> I have the Incra version of the PRL-V2 lift and I love it. Even though you are looking at it from Incra, the lift itself is made by Woodpecker, the plate is made to accept the magnetic Incra reducer rings. I am very happy with the lift, I will say I wasn't very happy with Incra's customer service. When I received the lift, none of the small accessories (set screws, and other small parts) were not in a sealed bag, but were loose in the box, with some parts missing. The bag that they should have been in wasn't even in the box, which gave me the impression the lift was a return and was merely sent back out as new. When I contacted their customer support on this, they were very rude in their response, and they would not exchange the lift. After going back and forth a few times, I did finally get the missing parts, a week later. However, I have had good experiences with Woodpecker, and would highly recommend ordering the lift from them. I personally won't buy from Incra again.


Wow Mike , that's not very good on Incras part . I'd have a bad taste in my mouth to


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I thought that might be it because I had trouble figuring out how that worked too and the manual is not clear. The lever beside the threaded rod operates a half nut. In one position it engages the nut against the threaded rod so that the rod can adjust height up and down. In the disengaged position the router is able to plunge. This feature is different from other plunge routers and is also different than the M12V which I also have one of. I think the reason it is designed that , at least in my opinion, is because this router was specifically designed to be able to be used in a table. If you remove the black plastic base plate you'll see that 14mm nut on the end of the threaded rod and you can use it for above the table adjustment and it works well. Try moving that lever one side to the other (by the threaded rod that is) one way should lock it on the rod and the other way should leave it free to go up and down by pushing on it.
> 
> If you are having trouble locking it in position once adjusted that's a different problem and quite simple also.


Thank you for your help and advice. I have drilled a hole in the plate. And I get the concept. But I cannot figure out how to adjust the nut. I tried to put a socket on it but it will fit in the plastic hole. How are you doing this? Thank you!


----------



## nkdenton (Mar 18, 2017)

I spent a lot of time evaluating lifts for my soon-to-be-built table for my soon-to-be-decided table mounted router. I decided to go with the DowelMax lift paired with a Kreg table/fence combo. Now it I can just decide on a router (about to post a separate thread).....


----------

